# Delinquent (Yankee) manga.



## Chi (Nov 5, 2007)

To avoid confusion, "Yankee manga" is a manga about school thugs and delinquents.
Here's a list of some that I already read/reading:

Bad company (and other from this series: GTO, and "Shounan Junai Gumi")
Change Guy
Angel Densetsu (comedy)
WORST
Cromartie High School (hilarious comedy )
Rookies
Rokudenashi Blues
Kyo Kara Ore Wa!!

Dunno if "Desciple Kenichi" and "Teno Tenge" are of similar "genre", because I stopped in about first volume. Though I also dropped some of the listed before, but that was to demonstrate the point.

So, if anyone know some other mangas about this theme please share some


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 5, 2007)

I only read WORST I think. I'm going to start GTO soon.

I couldn't get into Rookies for it being a little repetative.

As for Change Guy, I culdn't get into it because of the art.

As for another Delinquent manga I'm looking forward to reading is Crows Zero when scans come out.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 5, 2007)

Still haven't started on GTO?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

TT is way too pretentious to be yankee and Kenichi focuses too much on him to be Yankee.  In fact, it's at a tournament now.  But that doesn't stop it from being awesome.


----------

